# My ginger queen mated with this unique looking cat



## Colettecats (Jan 13, 2022)

What breed is he? Does anyone know what the kittens will look like? He is the second photo darker one


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

That just looks like a spotted tabby cat to me, and not unique. I have seen many of them, and it is not a breed, just a coloration.
As for the kittens - when you have two mixed genetic cats or dogs without a dominant pure breed, the kittens can come out looking literally like anything. Long hair with two short hair parents, black when both parents are while, etc. You simply never know. The kittens may end up looking like one or both parents or like neither of them. Heck, one could come out looking Siamese. I have seen this happen. The reason is that with cats or mongrel dogs there are so many different genes in the mix any group of them can come to the fore in any one of the kittens.

Be sure you are fully ready to handle the birth and knowledgeable about all of the things that can go wrong, both with the mother and with the kittens, so that you do not lose either your cat to a complication or the kittens to any of the things that can go wrong with the birth and afterwards. Do a lot of research and have a vet on standby if you have not had kittens several times previously.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

And please have The Queen spayed as soon as you can! 🙂


----------



## Colettecats (Jan 13, 2022)

There is a back story to why she hadn't been spayed yet but thankfully even if I can't find multiple new homes they have 20 acres they can live happily on  of course we'll make sure kittens are spayed.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Colettecats said:


> There is a back story to why she hadn't been spayed yet but thankfully even if I can't find multiple new homes they have 20 acres they can live happily on  of course we'll make sure kittens are spayed.


Thanks for responding, and am very glad the kittens will be snipped! I am curious, though, about the back-story Not judging, just curious.


----------

